# addition rough pics



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

residential addition


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

more resi addition


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

crazy yankees and their copper water piping  haha

looks good tho!


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

stacking fixtures on 1 waste is illegal here.


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

Just cut someones wall out to install the same cleanout on a double lav', next time leave it out it gives us repair guys something to do.:no:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good. I miss copper in houses

Just wondering, not plumbing, but is emt conduit required there in residential?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

airgap said:


> Looks good. I miss copper in houses
> 
> Just wondering, not plumbing, but is emt conduit required there in residential?


In some counties yes.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> In some counties yes.


 Man, I thought stapling was bad enough. I guess that's why i'm not a sparky.


----------



## gabby (Jan 27, 2009)

We don't have to put the clean outin down here. I would like to know how you like those j stle waste hangers and if there are any prblems using them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Here it's okay to use a cross as long as you install a c/o. J-hooks rock for dwv. Just install one every 3rd joist, hang em an inch lower off the the top of the joist and it figures your pitch out for you.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

j hooks are sweet


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

looks good jibex


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

The other part about what makes the J hooks useful is that you can "pre-hang" them and they'll support the pipe while you're assembling it. No need for a helper on the other end.


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice, are the hammers required there in Il? Also was there just clear primer used, no purple?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Air chambers are required in Illinois. I used purple primer.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

jjbex, I keep looking at your stuff and saying "this guy "thinks" just like I do. All the little details that are so important to me, you do. 

But it's more than that. It's how you run your pipe. Which fittings you use where. That kind of stuff. Lean and clean. Like it should be.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks,
that means a lot. Respect from my peers means a lot. I did a job at a nuke last year and the site contact guy was so impressed he took multiple pictures of where I hung two pass through electric heaters. I managed to make identical installations, I even bent tubing the same. This guy was making copies of the pictures and passing them out at project meetings. That was nice. Even though I am 45 years old, a pat on the back really feels great.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

great job brother i can tell you take great pride in your work!! keep em' coming


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Thanks,
> that means a lot. Respect from my peers means a lot. I did a job at a nuke last year and the site contact guy was so impressed he took multiple pictures of where I hung two pass through electric heaters. I managed to make identical installations, I even bent tubing the same. This guy was making copies of the pictures and passing them out at project meetings. That was nice. Even though I am 45 years old, a pat on the back really feels great.


 UA training I would say.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes,
Local 422, Joliet, Illinois. One of my first instructors impressed upon us the importance of using 45's where ever possible. His brother had us solder cleaned and uncleaned pipe fittings, then cut the fittings off lengthwise with a hacksaw. We then could see the difference that makes. But what struck the most was how easy you could sand the tin off a uncleaned joint, compared to a cleaned joint.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

is that OSB for the floor?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

As Ed MacMahon said to Johnny Carson, "you are correct sir!"


----------

